# Good pic of my new CRS



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's a nice pic of one of my future Mammas...she has got to be 1 inch at least.... BIG MAMMA!


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Why would you want to breed low grade CRS?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ahhh that's the million $ question? 

Funny thing is it used to be that the higher the white the more expensive the shrimp....then along came the Taiwans, then the Pintos etc....now the 
big fad is Super Red Crystal shrimps.

If you haven't seen them, then you probably don't know what I mean.

Suffice it to say....I like to think outside the box! 

and now the fun begins....berried already!


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> Ahhh that's the million $ question?
> 
> Funny thing is it used to be that the higher the white the more expensive the shrimp....then along came the Taiwans, then the Pintos etc....now the
> big fad is Super Red Crystal shrimps.
> ...


Indeed...New fad is the super red Crystals 
They look awesome


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I'd love to have these shrimps too but just can't find room for them. One thing I'm curious about is, normally lower grade CRS are hardier, I am wondering after a few generation of selectively breeding on these to come up with SRS would they be still as hardy or they will also show the defects normally caused by inbreed.


----------

